# MAC in Glasgow?



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 6, 2011)

Do they sell can MAC in Glasgow?
  	If so, where?

  	My mother is going on vacation to in december.
  	Since I live in a small town, I don´t get som many changes
  	to buy make up from Mac.
  	I will give her a list with products I want.

  	(I´m sorry if the grammar is wrong,
  	I´m too tired to think)


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 6, 2011)

Frasers
  	45 Buchanan Street
  	Glasgow, G1 3HR
  	0870 192 5038

  	I believe it's a counter, not a store.  But it's better than nothing.  Happy hauling!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you very much!
  	I will ask my mother if she
  	can check it out for me.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 7, 2011)

"Chances" not "changes"


----------



## mrs.honey (Nov 7, 2011)

There is a MAC counter in House of Fraser in Buchanan St, its one of the main St's for shopping Glasgow, the counter is pretty large but its always very busy.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

